# Makita Routers



## mpIX (May 30, 2013)

Hi, i have a Makita track/plunge saw and am interested in possibly buying the Makita Router Guide Adaptor.
However it says it only fits Makita brand routers so i'd like to know if the Makita routers are any good? User reviews are few and far between.
I need a fixed base/plunge kit. 
Also interested to know if there are any other brands/models which have the same parallel rod hole configuration as the Makita to work with the guide?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Marc.

My 2 Makita routers are very good. (3612C and 3600BR)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Marc. What Makita probably means is that theirs is the only router that the adapter plate is drilled for. That doesn't mean you couldn't drill more holes to fit a different router. Makita routers are very good routers if you want to use one of theirs and that would save you from drilling more holes.

I'm not sure if there are any routers that don't have parallel rod holes as every router I can remember seeing has an edge guide as an option. There are different rod diameters from one to the next and the spacing can be different between centers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Are Makita routers any good? Yes they are. The track is similar to Festools. I have the Makita 55" track and I know my Festool OF 2200 will also work with it. At this time Makita is back ordered on the adapter which is expected to be in stock within two weeks. It too is very similar to the Festool adapter shown and easy to set up. The adapter will work with any router the rods fit into. I am looking forward to getting my Makita adapter as well as their track saw. I have the RP2301FC plunge router which is an upgrade from the very popular 3612C.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

First,welcome to the friendliest, most informative woodworking forum.
As a true amateur woodworker, I can say without doubt that Makita routers are indeed very good. As others have said, the holes for rods such as those used by edge guides are fairly well standard.
I am going to go counter to what others may say, I suggest that you go for the 3.5 hp model which is a plunge router. If you have only one router, as I have, it can do everything. Once in a while there is something that requires a 6 in (15 cm) base, while the Makita router has a 6 1/2 in (16.3 cm) base.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Are Makita routers any good"
Welcome to the forum, Makita, as I have stated on this forum many times are, in my opinion, probably as good as routers come without having to take out a second mortgage on your house.


----------



## mpIX (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome and helpful advice. 

I'll look into a Makita. A combo kit makes more sense for me as i require both Plunge and Fixed base and wouldn't be using either enough to be worth having two routers.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For what will you use the fixed base that can't be done with the plunge base?


----------



## mpIX (May 30, 2013)

I need the fixed base in order to mount the router under the router table and have a easy precise micro adjust. 
Not that it can't necessarily be done, i don't think a plunge base router is designed to be mounted to a table, with Triton routers being the exception. 
Fwiw, i have a Bosch RA1181 Benchtop Router Table.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Virtually all plunge routers can be table mounted in which case the spring/s are removed. The Triton is in fact designed specifically for table use when it's single spring can be removed in seconds. It also has a collet that rises above the table for easy bit change. Unfortunately it is a very poor performer as a hand held plunge router. I almost forgot, many plunge routers have micro height adjust.


----------



## mpIX (May 30, 2013)

harrysin said:


> Virtually all plunge routers can be table mounted in which case the spring/s are removed...


Harry, thats good to know but it sounds like more work and time switching from table to plunge then it's worth. I leave the fixed base attached to the router table as thats where it's used 95% of the time. For me, having a Fixed/Plunge kit facilitates a simple change of the motor from fixed to plunge base as the need arises. 

Btw, thanks for the heads up on the Triton. Truth is it wasn't in the running. 19.75lbs/3.25hp and 16.25lbs/2.5hp for a router isn't a weight i wanna think about dealing with in freehand applications.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Triton TRA-001 is designed for table use, it can be used free hand but is very top heavy. The first shot is all the routers that pull 15 amps, the Triton is mounted on a Grizzly PT 10432047 plate in this shot. The other two shots show the Triton mounted to Rocklers old style over sized aluminum plate for the PC-7518. One screw and the plunge spring comes out very quick and easy.


----------

